# Free blue tick **** hound!!!



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a free **** hound that needs a good home! Her name is Juno and she's a year old! Having lost my job and being incredibly strapped for time and patience we just can't keep her around. She is a very loving hound and just needs someone that can work with her more than I can. If you are interested or know of any one that is, please call or text or PM me. 801-750-7375


----------

